# choosing scope rings and bases



## rookiedogger (Jan 4, 2008)

I will soon be getting a nef ultra varmint in either .204 ruger or .243. I am thinking of putting a bushnell banner 6-24x40 scope on it. What kind of rings and bases should i get. Thanks for any help or recommendation.


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

take alook at the 4200 bushnell elite have one on a h-bar elite also like Leupold have a 8.5-25-50. varment rec. on a rem. vls in 243.win in leupold rings and bases I live in farm county so long shoots are the norm go with the 243 win if your going to make those long shots I shot 65gr.vmax and varget deadley on yotes just my to cents good luck :sniper:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

I agree with deadyote. The 4200 is a great quality scope from bushnell. I used one for a season and was very impressed. But the leupold is even of a better quality IMO. But as far as rings and bases, I've always used leupold rings and bases. They are quite popular and I've never had an issude with any of them, it always seems to be the scope if anything where the problems could arise. But never heard of a problem with leupold rings and bases. Also weaver's aren't bad either.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have had many Bushnell Banners, and they are a good scope for the money. I put them ahead of the Tasco and Simmons. I have a 6X24 Bushnell Banner with mil-dot and adjustable turrets on a Remington XR100 Rangemaster. You can get that scope right now from natchezss.com for $114.95. For the money it's hard to beat, and it shoots under .3 inch all day long on that rifle.

I think you only have one choice of ring types as the bases you can get for NEF are Weaver type bases. I have gone full gamut on the bases and rings. I went from all Weaver type to the twist in dovetail, then back to the Weaver style. If you have a rifle or bases that don't align well then get the rings that have windage adjustment. However, any of the Weaver compatible rings with one side solid are nice if you want to remove one scope and put a lighted dot on, and then switch back to your scope. They are normally within an inch or better at 100 yards when placed back onto Weaver style bases. You don't need quick release rings if you carry a hex wrench.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Weaver is good also go with the 243 you'll like it better


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

I been useing Talley rings and bases for a while and really like them


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

My Ruger's came with them as did the Bushnell red dot I put on my slug gun.The only other I put a scope on is my TC Omega.I went with Leupold all the way.Their VX-I 2-7 with the QD rings/bases.Makes washing  the ML much easier without the scope on board and always returns dead on afterward.Very nice.


----------



## rookiedogger (Jan 4, 2008)

been thinking of going to .243 actually i want to be able to shoot deer with it too. i've never actually bought bases or rings before so is there certain sizes i need? thanks


----------



## rookiedogger (Jan 4, 2008)

can anyone explain how to know what size scope rings i need for a bushnell legend 5-15x40? i'm sure it's not hard to decide what size but i have no idea how. thanks


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You simply purchase one inch diameter rings. Most scopes are either one inch or 30mm diameter tubes. Some old scopes for 22's were 7/8 inch. The 30 mm tubes are normally the very expensive scopes. 
Bases are made for specific rifle models, but one inch rings fit 90% of the scopes out there. The scope your looking at takes one inch rings.


----------



## rookiedogger (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks for the help i think i got almost everything picked out then


----------



## rookiedogger (Jan 4, 2008)

ok so how do i buy a base for a nef ultra varmint 243 i kno these are stupid questions but ne help is appreciated


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Get the talley light wieght one piece rings and bases. Leupy ones are over priced because of the name and are not that good. If you really want the best rings and bases look at seekins or badger ord. but talking 200-300 dollars for those.


----------

